# Java Error



## jm_m (Jun 23, 2007)

*This error keeps popping up when I try to install the new Java package.

"lib\charsets.jar: Old file not found. However, a file of the same name was found. No updtae done since file contents do not match."*


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

goto your add/remove program and uninstall any java listed ,RESTART ,download and run javaRA ,this will remove any old java files , RESTASRT ,download and install the latest java 1.6-14.

http://majorgeeks.com/JavaRA_d5982.html

http://www.filehippo.com/download_java_runtime/


----------

